# Unique CAT delete and rear spoiler mod



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi,

This is a really easy thing to do and fairly cheap.

First, find your self a cute little CAT.



Feed it up with IAM's crunchy wotnots and some As Good As It Looks Lamb with jelly to make it sleepy.



Allow it to roam around your neighbourhood until it settles on the rear spoiler of your TT. This process should not take longer than five minutes.



Start TT's engine and rev it to about 3k rpm to warm the CAT up and alert the neighbours that you may be going out.



Then go out for a five mile blast!



On arrival home, check that your rear spoiler is still perfectly in tact.



Watch out for my next post: 'Permanent delete of CAT and how to make fluffy ginger dice for your rear view mirror'.

Note: No CAT's were mishandled or hurt during this editorial.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes. I had our cats sit on the warm bonnet of my car many a times :roll:

Nice pictures by the way


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great looking kitty.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is it a spoiler or a trailer?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

This regularly has a sleep on my car - no idea who it belongs to! :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cute


----------

